
Swift language author leaves Apple; we're interviewing him. Ask a question - MilnerRoute
https://ask.slashdot.org/story/17/01/10/1859258/author-of-swift-language-chris-lattner-is-leaving-apple-were-interviewing-him-ask-a-question
======
LordWinstanley
Anyone got a microscope I could borrow, to read that page on mobile?

